# my first halloween



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

gday everyone. i need your help our first halloween party, is also our wedding. its way out there as far as oz ones go. as there will be around 80 to 100 guests . is it best to keep the props simple n few. cheers


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Can you give us a little direction? Are you looking for a theme, decorating, invitation, or food ideas? Or all the above? Is the party going to be indoors, outdoors, at a residence, or a place you've rented?


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

ok its at our house. im building a grave yard with the grim reaper. a scarecrow. and a texas chain saw type scene. would that be enough do you think


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

IMO that would be enough. It's not the # of large props you have but the total atmosphere you create. Try envoking all of one's senses.

Lighting - by far the biggest thing to creating a good spooky effect. I change out every single bulb with colored ones for our party. Blue & green give a little more light for areas you want a little brighter. My favorite is red inside & blue outside (looks like moonlight)

Sound - I like having sound that is so low that people wonder if they actually here something.....really gets ther imagination goin!

Smell - burn incense or candles. Plus candles help your effect. Just make sure their enclosed. People drinking & open flames make me nervous. If you start saving glass jars now you can accumulate quite a few & the best part is it's free. I've wrapped them with tea-dyed cheese cloth to jazz them up a bit.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats!  
We had our wedding on Halloween too, but did a simple Autumn theme, using indian corn, mini pumpkins, red glass votives, etc... I suppose things look a bit different on your end of the world but just thought I'd share our ideas.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

G'day, flash. As a former resident of Oz (Brisbane, Darwin, Townsville, Gove) I know, and you MUST realize, that your neighbors will reckon you've gone mad when they see a bunch of tombstones and a Grim Reaper at your place. It will be something your guests will never forget, but.

If the do is at night, all the better. These things look really creepy in the semi-darkness. have a go, and try to post a few pics.

All the Best!


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks for the ideas guys. yes already people are saying "your what".


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

g'day flash,

congrats to you and your honey!

I was just thinking about a tv show here that i watched the other day. It's called "Whose wedding is it anyway?" In this episode they had a elegant "goth" like wedding. Some of the brides wishes were a haunted castle wedding cake, a "blood" punch fountain, and she also wanted to be announced as mr. and mrs. when they appeared coming out of the fog from a fog machine. Of course none of that worked out for her, because of budget and the facilities she rented, but from what i saw it looked and sounded very neat! Her actual cake was with white icing and black filigree like designs it was gorgeous. Her dress was a black corset bodice with lace and netting that was sewn on top of her mother's wedding dress skirt. So the white of her mother's dress was showing about 18 inches or so at the bottom. The groom wore a great tails suit with the poet style ruffled shirt and ruffled sleeves. It really turned out nice. what have you planned so far?


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I would love to have a "Halloween Wedding"! You are so cool, flash!

In addition to what everyone here has said already, check out farbic stores around now.. They are carrying halloween based fabrics. Simple fabric colors like black, purple, red etc... make great chair covers, table cloths etc. A little elegance to the over all Halloween theme. 

Take care.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

Suzeelili said:


> g'day flash,
> 
> congrats to you and your honey!
> 
> I was just thinking about a tv show here that i watched the other day. It's called "Whose wedding is it anyway?" In this episode they had a elegant "goth" like wedding. Some of the brides wishes were a haunted castle wedding cake, a "blood" punch fountain, and she also wanted to be announced as mr. and mrs. when they appeared coming out of the fog from a fog machine. Of course none of that worked out for her, because of budget and the facilities she rented, but from what i saw it looked and sounded very neat! Her actual cake was with white icing and black filigree like designs it was gorgeous. Her dress was a black corset bodice with lace and netting that was sewn on top of her mother's wedding dress skirt. So the white of her mother's dress was showing about 18 inches or so at the bottom. The groom wore a great tails suit with the poet style ruffled shirt and ruffled sleeves. It really turned out nice. what have you planned so far?


 Well. the bride's side of the wedding party is 2 vampires (her and her sister) and the maid of honour is a guy dressed like Van Helsing. I'm dressing as Beatlejuice, my son is a zombie and the best man is a sorceress. We're planning a wedding cake decorated like a tombstone with 'Nevermore' written across it and instead of the traditional bride and groom figures we've got Edgar Allan Poe and Annabel Lee Living Dead Dolls.
We're having a fog machine, we're thinking of having karaoke later on in the night after people have had a few drinks, I'm putting on a small magic show for the kids...hopefully it should be a good night.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

I’m a bit late with this. Hope the links work as I’m having some trouble with photobucket today. Don’t know if these pics will help you any but we were married on Halloween morning in our small apartment and then had the costume reception the next evening at a friend’s house. We had about ten people at the marriage ceremony and did a brunch.

First, some pics of general decor:

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1310-34_edited.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1309-54.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1307-22_edited.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1311-32.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1306-25.jpg

The coffee/oj bar:

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1305-10_edited.jpg

One of the brunch tables:

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1308-26.jpg

The alter where we lit the two separate candles & both lit the hand candle:

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1307-22_edited.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1306-25.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1309-12.jpg

Last, a pic of our reception wedding cake:

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o1/mrsleatherface/2007-07-15-1312-24_edited.jpg

Please let us know how the planning goes and congrats in advance of the big day!! Of course, we expect plenty of Halloween wedding pics after!!


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

mrs leatherface they are great pics. it gave me some more ideas thanks. oh and yes ill put up some pics...cheers


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats! Like I said in the other post, I too, am having a Halloween-themed wedding this year. I pretty much agree and am already doing what a lot of folks on here have already said. If you need any ideas or supplies, I might be able to point you in the right directions.

I think I'll start a new thread for Halloween-themed weddings in general, where people can post advice, give opinions, share experiences & such.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks mr synical. the problem for us is not alot of plces ship to oz. the wed thread is a great idea
cheers


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, if there's anything specifically that you need or whatever, just let me know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

flash said:


> thanks mr synical. the problem for us is not alot of plces ship to oz. the wed thread is a great idea
> cheers


Well, we do. At least 2 packages per week, my first one to Tasmania though.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Just curious, who performs these type of ceremonies?


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Wilbret: In our case, we had a friend who is an ordained minister perform our ceremony. It wasn’t a religious ceremony. We wrote our own vows, a combo of scary, traditional and some things that had personal meaning just to us. We did the wine drinking thing (actually, it was red gatorade) and the candle lighting thing. 

After brunch, we simulated feeding each other cake by feeding each other chocolate covered crickets (since the reception wasn’t until the next night and some people at the wedding couldn’t be there). Wedding cake feeding, Halloween style!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Just curious, who performs these type of ceremonies?



My fiance's brother-in-law will be doing our ceremony. He's working on getting the paperwork to do such. It'll be a simple/short, non-religious ceremony. Oh, and as it stands now, he'll be dressed as a pirate.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

our celebrate, is going as judge judy. things are realy moving fast. wont belong now and ill post lots of pics. thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## ynaomi (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck and congratz! I'm not sure about suggestions..but try making it fun for everyone!


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks ynaomi . it should be a fun night . our kids are realy looking forward to it.


----------

